# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  «Աղքատի» կերակուրներ

## Apsara

Կան ուտեստներ, որոնք պատրաստելու համար շատ քիչ բան է հարկավոր, հակառակ դրան տանջանքը մեծ է, ես դրանք աղքատի կերակուրներ եմ անվանել, ուղակի ինքս ինձ համար, դրանք հիմնականում արագ կշտացնող են:

առաջինը խաշն է, գիտեք ինչ երկար ու դժվար է պատրաստել, եթե ամեն ինչ ինքդ անես, բա հոտը, որ տնով մեկա ընգնում
իսկ երկրորդը թաթար բորակին է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է մեկ ձու ինչան ուզում ես ալյուր ու ջուր,  :LOL: 

հետաքրքիր է էլ ինչ նմանատիպ ճաշատեսակներ գիտեք դուք

----------

ivy (26.02.2009), Jarre (27.02.2009), Երկնային (26.02.2009), Ուլուանա (26.02.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

ԿՈՆՉՈԼ՝  հաց ու ձու, բայց ճաշի տեսքով 

  լրիվ տեղավորվում է նշված ֆորմատի մեջ

----------

Norton (28.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> իսկ երկրորդը թաթար բորակին է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է մեկ ձու ինչան ուզում ես ալյուր ու ջուր,


Ես գյոզալ կերակուրը, Հայաստանցիները բռնել փոխել դարձրել են Խմորով բորակի :Angry2:  Իրականում ինքը եկել Հյուսիսից(Թաթար - Թաթարի ՝ արագ) :Blush:  Ու շատ մռութ բանա :Hands Up:  Հազար գլուխ ավելի բարձր քան խաշը :Cool:  Իրանից մսով էլ կա, բայց էլի upgrade version-ա ու լավը չի :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես չգիտեմ, կարելի է, թե ոչ (ուղղակի կերակուր չի), ուզում եմ ավելացնել թանը :Smile:  Շատ սիրելի ըմպելիք ա, բայց իրականում ինքը մնացուկ ա, թափման ենթակա, երբ խնոցով կարագ հարելիս` մնացյալ բաղադրությունը դուրս է մնում: Իսկ հիմա մենք գյոզալական մածունն ենք ջրով բացում, որ թան ստանանք :Smile:

----------

Jarre (27.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ԿՈՆՉՈԼ՝  հաց ու ձու, բայց ճաշի տեսքով 
> 
>   լրիվ տեղավորվում է նշված ֆորմատի մեջ


Կասեի դաժե *հին* հաց…  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------

Surveyr (27.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Խավիծ, խաշիլ:

----------


## Surveyr

Չորաթան  :Hands Up:

----------

Ռեդ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վերմիշելով փլավ :Bad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.02.2009), Արշակ (26.02.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Հեշտ պատրաստվողներից՝ գերկուլես:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Միայն մի բան հիշեցի, որ համ աշխատատար է, համ էլ էժան (ասում են)` տանը թխած հաց։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայերեն չգիտեմ անունը, ռուսերեն՝ гренки։ 
Ձուն մի քիչ հարում են, հացը շերտերով կտրատում, ձվի մեջ լավ թաթախում, այնպես, որ ձուն հացի կտորի երկու կողմից էլ որոշ չափով ներծծվի, ապա հացի կտորները ձեթով տապակում երկու կողմից։ 
Ի դեպ, նաև հին հացից ազատվելու արդյունավետ ձև է։  :Hands Up:

----------

Enigmatic (27.02.2009), Jarre (27.02.2009), Nadine (03.03.2009), Selene (27.02.2009), Երկնային (27.02.2009), Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Ռեդ (27.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2011)

----------


## Երկնային

_Ցանակացած բան կարելի ա մոգոնել:  
Օրինակ ես շատ եմ սիրում բացել սառնարանը, ու էն ամենը, ինչ որ կարելի ա իրար հետ խառնել, խառնում եմ,  տապակում, կամ ջեռոցի մեջ դնում: Ճիշտ ա` դեռ կյանքում երկու անգամ նույն բանը չեմ ստացել, բայց միշտ համեղ ա ստացվել_

----------


## impression

չոր հացը դնում ես պլիտային, վառում, սուխարի դարձնում, վրան սխտոր քսում ու ուտում  :Sad:  ԱՄԵՆԱաղքատի ճաշ, բայց  փոխարենը չես հիվանդանում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

Հացով կոտլետը հիշեցի։ :Jpit:  
Ամեն ինչ նույն է ինչ սովորական կոտլետի դեպքում, միայն թե մսի փոխարեն՝ հաց (ցանկալի է հնացած)։
Ինչքան էլ անդուր է հնչում, բայց պատկերացրեք վատը չի։  :Ok: 
Ու ինչքան տարբեր մարդկանց հյուրասիրել ենք, սկզբում առանց ասելու, որ միս չի մեջը, ոչ ոք գլխի չի ընկել։  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (05.03.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Հայերեն չգիտեմ անունը, ռուսերեն՝ гренки։ 
> Ձուն մի քիչ հարում են, հացը շերտերով կտրատում, ձվի մեջ լավ թաթախում, այնպես, որ ձուն հացի կտորի երկու կողմից էլ որոշ չափով ներծծվի, ապա հացի կտորները ձեթով տապակում երկու կողմից։ 
> Ի դեպ, նաև հին հացից ազատվելու արդյունավետ ձև է։


 Վրան էլ միքիչ պանիր ես ծյոռկա անում ու :Nyam:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Հայերեն չգիտեմ անունը, ռուսերեն՝ гренки։ 
> Ձուն մի քիչ հարում են, հացը շերտերով կտրատում, ձվի մեջ լավ թաթախում, այնպես, որ ձուն հացի կտորի երկու կողմից էլ որոշ չափով ներծծվի, ապա հացի կտորները ձեթով տապակում երկու կողմից։ 
> Ի դեպ, նաև հին հացից ազատվելու արդյունավետ ձև է։


Սովորաբար ասում են հենց ձվածեղով հաց. Հիմնականում պատրաստում են "սեռի հացով" :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Սովորաբար ասում են հենց ձվածեղով հաց. Հիմնականում պատրաստում են "սեռի հացով"


Իսկ փորձել եք հարած ձվի մեջ ավելացնել միքիչ քերած պանիր ու հացը թաթախել մեջը,ցանկալի է սպիտակ հաց,ինչ համովաաաա :Nyam:

----------

ՆանՍ (26.08.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան էլ եմ հիշել։  :Smile:  Խաչապուրու այլընտրանքային տարբերակ է, հեշտ ու արագ։ 
Ուրեմն վերցնում եք մի հատ ստանդարտ չափի թավա։ Թավայի հատակին մի քիչ ձեթ քսում, այնքան, որ հատակն ուղղակի պատվի ձեթով, շատ չլինի ձեթը։ Վերցնում եք լավաշ, լավաշը ձեռքով բաժանում կտորների (մոտավորապես լուցկու տուփի կրկնակի չափով), ու դրանք մի շերտով դասավորում թավայի հատակին, այնպես, որ կտորների եզրերը մի քիչ իրար վրա ընկնեն, որ ծակեր չմնան, ապա այդ շերտի վրա պանիր եք քերում՝ աշխատելով հավասարաչափ ծածկել մակերեսը։ Հետո նույն ձևով շարում եք լավաշի կտորների հաջորդ շերտը, վրան՝ էլի քերած պանիր։ Եթե պանիրը բավականաչափ յուղոտ չէ, ամեն շերտի վրայից նաև ձեթ կաթեցրեք մի քիչ՝ էլի հավասարաչափ տարածելով։ Եթե ուզում եք, որ «խաչապուրին» փափուկ ստացվի, յուրաքանչյուրի շերտի վրա ձեռքով մի քիչ ջուր շաղ տվեք (բայց ես խորհուրդ չէի տա  :Jpit: )։ Մոտավորապես 5 շերտ դնելուց հետո մեկ ձու հարեք և լցրեք «խաչապուրու» գլխին՝ աշխատելով այնպես անել, որ ձուն հնարավորինս ներքև հոսի ու ներծծվի։ Ապա դրեք մարմանդ կրակին, մի քանի րոպեից շրջեք ամբողջը, մի քանի րոպե էլ մյուս կողմից եփեք, և «խաչապուրին» պատրաստ է։  :Smile: 

Եփելու ժամանակը գուցե մի քիչ սխալ եմ ասում, հստակ չեմ հիշում ուղղակի, պետք է փորձելով զգալ։

----------


## Rammstein

> Հայերեն չգիտեմ անունը, ռուսերեն՝ гренки։ 
> Ձուն մի քիչ հարում են, հացը շերտերով կտրատում, ձվի մեջ լավ թաթախում, այնպես, որ ձուն հացի կտորի երկու կողմից էլ որոշ չափով ներծծվի, ապա հացի կտորները *ձեթով տապակում* երկու կողմից։ 
> Ի դեպ, նաև հին հացից ազատվելու արդյունավետ ձև է։


Կներեք` թեմայից շեղվում եմ, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ տապակած ձեթը շատ վնասակար բան ա, առաջացնում ա քաղցկեղ։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կներեք` թեմայից շեղվում եմ, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ տապակած ձեթը շատ վնասակար բան ա, առաջացնում ա քաղցկեղ։


Դա, կարծում եմ, բոլորն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն, բայց միաժամանակ բոլորն էլ շարունակում են ուտել տապակած սնունդ։ Ի դեպ, շատ ավելի վնասակար բաներ կան, որ մարդիկ ուտում են։ Ուղղակի էս թեման դրանք քննարկելու համար չէ։  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ես էլ էլի խաչապուրատիպ բաներ եմ սարքում: Լավաշի մեջ քերած պանիր եմ լցնում, եռանկյունաձև ծալծլում, ու տապակում: Պանիրը մեջը հալվում ա, լավաշն էլ խրթխրթիկ ա դառնում_

----------

Լեո (03.03.2009), ՆանՍ (26.08.2011)

----------


## lili-4

> _Ես էլ էլի խաչապուրատիպ բաներ եմ սարքում: Լավաշի մեջ քերած պանիր եմ լցնում, եռանկյունաձև ծալծլում, ու տապակում: Պանիրը մեջը հալվում ա, լավաշն էլ խրթխրթիկ ա դառնում_


Պաս պահողների համար, Երկնայինի խաչապուրատիպիի պանիրը փոխարինեք խաշած - տապակած կարտոֆիլով: :Smile:

----------


## Lady SDF

> Հայերեն չգիտեմ անունը, ռուսերեն՝ гренки։ 
> Ձուն մի քիչ հարում են, հացը շերտերով կտրատում, ձվի մեջ լավ թաթախում, այնպես, որ ձուն հացի կտորի երկու կողմից էլ որոշ չափով ներծծվի, ապա հացի կտորները ձեթով տապակում երկու կողմից։ 
> Ի դեպ, նաև հին հացից ազատվելու արդյունավետ ձև է։


Եթե վերջում էլ վրան շաքարի փոշին ցանենք կլինի French Toast (որը իսկապես շատ համեղ է):  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս թեման շուտով ակտուալ կդառնա՝ Աղքատի կերակուրներ  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (05.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Այս թեման շուտով ակտուալ կդառնա՝ Աղքատի կերակուրներ


ես էի ուզում ասեմ, ոնց էլ վախտին բացեցի, ինչ իմանայի էտ օրին էլ կհասնենք :LOL: 
հմ լավ է կներեք օֆֆթոպելու համար

եթե ամառա, ընդհանրապես են շատանում նմանատիպ կերակուրները, լիքը կանաչեղեն կա, սաղ կամ որը պատահի խառնում ես իրար մի քիչ ձեթ աղ ու համովա

----------


## Մինա

> Հայերեն չգիտեմ անունը, ռուսերեն՝ гренки։ 
> Ձուն մի քիչ հարում են, հացը շերտերով կտրատում, ձվի մեջ լավ թաթախում, այնպես, որ ձուն հացի կտորի երկու կողմից էլ որոշ չափով ներծծվի, ապա հացի կտորները ձեթով տապակում երկու կողմից։ 
> Ի դեպ, նաև հին հացից ազատվելու արդյունավետ ձև է։


Ձվի հետ մի քիչ կաթ հարեք ,լրիվ ուրիշ արդյունք կստանաք: :Wink:

----------

ivy (26.08.2011), Արևածագ (23.08.2011), ՆանՍ (26.08.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Ձվի հետ մի քիչ կաթ հարեք ,լրիվ ուրիշ արդյունք կստանաք:


Ես մի քիչ էլ սխտորի փոշի եմ ավելացնում ու երբեմն էլ պանիր: Բայց էտ դեպքում լաաավ հարում եմ: :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (23.08.2011), Մինա (24.08.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մի հետաքրքիր աղքատակերակուր էլ  ես   առաջարկեմ,փորձեք, տատիկս  է սովորեցրել, կոչվում է "Իլիթմա": Ի  դեպ  նշեմ,  որ այս ուտեստը թերխաշ ձու սիրողների  համար է: 
Եվ այսպես. թավայի մեջ մի քիչ կարագ, յուղ, կամ ձեթ եք լցնում ու մի փոքր տաքացնում, հետո ձուն ջարդում եք թավայի մեջ, աղ  անում  ու շատ  դանդաղ կրակի վրա գդալով անընդհատ  խառնում,որ չկպնի, մոտ 1-2 րոպե : Պետք է ձուն կիսաեփ լինի, նենց  լխտիկոտ  էլի :Hands Up: 
Ես մեկ-մեկ  գլազոկի փոխարեն  իլիթմա  եմ պատրաստում, համ շատ արագ է ստացվում, համ էլ  շատ  համով է:
Ձեզ  էլ  բարի  ախորժակ :Wink: :

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կերակուրը չի լինում հարուստի,կամ աղքատի,ոնց՜ եմ զզվում այդ բաժանարար գծերից,մեկ է կերակուրը նրա համար է,որ ստանաս անհրաժեշտ սպիտակուցներ,ճարպեր,ածխաջրեր,վիտամիններ եւ այլն,եթե ուտելիքը պատրաստում ես սիրով ու նրա մեջ մի փոքր ուրախ տրմադրություն եւ բարի էմոցիաներ ես դնում,ապա դա ամենահամեղ ուտելիքն է եւ շատ կարեւոր դեր ունի ֆանտազիան, օրինակ ես մենակ կարտոֆիլից ու համեմունքներից այնիպիսի համով բան կպատրաստեմ,որ բոլոր հարեւանները կմտածեն եսիմ ինչ էկզոտիկ բան եմ պատրաստում,էժանների ու սիրած,արագ պատրաստվողների շարգից է սպագետտին՝իմ պատրաստած սոուզով :Wink:

----------

Դեկադա (27.08.2011)

----------


## kitty

արագ պատրաստվող վեևրմիշել (սուպիկ) շատ հեշտ ա պատրաստվում ընդամենը 5 րոպեում ու շատ համով ա:Ընդամենը պետք ա գնալ խանութ առնել բերել տուն վրեն եռացող ջուր լցնել,համեմունքները ու սպասել:ճիշտ ա ասում են վնասակար ա բայց ես շատ եմ սիրում ու ամեն օր առավոտները ետ եմ ուտում:

----------


## movsal08

հաց

----------

